# Any apps that would help during inspections?



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2018)

I was given an i-phone by my employer for work. Never had one before my flip phone was all I needed. Any suggestions for any apps that might help out when in the field? I found a lite meter but other than that not any luck.


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2018)

You can pull up the icodes 

And show the contractor where they are wrong.



There are dB meters

Measuring apps


Have to think what else


----------



## ICE (Oct 23, 2018)

There are several apps for electrical.  What I found helpful is a web site with lots of stuff that I can use...  stuff that can be found with Google and our handouts.  I used to have a link here but I took it out.  It's a web site that I created.....Initially I built it mostly for a bunch of new inspectors that were hired.....The thing is, they never came to use it.....or even look at it......so I then had fun with it.....and still do now and then

Mine never worked well with a phone but with patience you can build one that will.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 24, 2018)

mtlog,

I've got a Simpson Strong-Tie app, a AWC connection, AWC SpanCalc, and a Beam Buddy app. I use them more in the office than in the field but use the internet connection to look up ICC codes, cuz the ICC app I've loaded doesn't work worth crap, go figure. 

I use the *flashlight feature* a lot when looking at breaker panels and the camera to take a snap shot of a label like a solar panel on a roof. I take photos and download them to the office and file with the projects, they may come in handy in future court cases. Also I have a Fox News app for real news.

Any other apps that help?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 24, 2018)

I also take snap shots from building plans and then I have them to verify the work is to plans approved, save NEC info like bonding and SE wire requirements. I've seen a drywall guy load his stud and fire wall plans on his phone which got me thinking I can use the phone like that also.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

You can always use the voice memo for notes to self

Or video as body camera
When contractor or inspector starts to rant and rave.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

Altimeter app if you want to know how high or low you are 


A great one is

CamCard

You can take a picture of a business card and it saves all the info off the card, on the app


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2018)

I also like the hippie 97.5 KWUZFM

App. Great oldies music


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 24, 2018)

Any one know of a great electrical code app with box fill,  conduit fill, voltage drop, wire size, ambient temp, etc. for 2014 NEC?


----------



## ICE (Oct 24, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Any one know of a great electrical code app with box fill,  conduit fill, voltage drop, wire size, ambient temp, etc. for 2014 NEC?


Jeff has Chris Kennedy’s phone number.


----------

